# Wie realisiere ich OP Art?! Spiralförmige Strahlen



## Santiago (28. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Wie kann ich solche spiralförmigen Strahlen realisieren?
http://www.f-lohmueller.de/pov/im_bn1.htm
http://www.f-lohmueller.de/pov/im_bn2.htm

Find das auch gut. Wird aber zu schwierig sein:
http://www.f-lohmueller.de/pov/im_bn5.htm

Vielleicht weiss jemand was. Danke, Santiago


----------



## Santiago (28. September 2004)

So ich bins nochmal.

Mit Tüfteln kommt man doch weiter. War gar nicht schwierig.

Für diejenigen, die es auch interessiert:
1. Arbeitsflläche (z.B. 500 x 500) mit Muster füllen, das man zuvor erstellt hat:
    20 x 1 Pixel. Die ersten 10 Pixel weiss, die andern 10 Pixel schwarz.
2. Polarkoordinaten: Rechteckig -> Polar.
    Jetzt sollte das Ding aussehn wie Strahlen die aus der Mitte kommen.
3. Filter Strudel oder Schwingungen. 

Sorry für den Platz, den ich hier verschwendet hab.

LG, Santiago


----------



## Tobias Menzel (28. September 2004)

Hi,

eine einfache Variante lässt sich folgendermaßen erzeugen:
 im eigene-Form-Werkzeug gibt es eine Form, die schwarze Strahlen erzeugt (siehe Anhang links oben) - Du kannst Dir solche Strahlen sicher auch mit anderen Methoden zeichnen (lassen).

 mit dem Verflüssigen-Filter bzw. anderen Verzerrungsfiltern (Wirbel) kannst Du nun etwas experimentieren, um interessante Effekte zu erzielen. ich würde dabei mit einer möglichst hohen Auflösung arbeiten, um Unschärfen und Pixelüberlappungen zu verhindern.

 mit den Ebenenstilen (z.B. abgeflachte Kante und Relief oder Glanz) kannst Du nun etwas Tiefe in die "Spirale" bringen. (Habe ich hier nur angedeutet).

Gruß

EDIT:   da war ich doch wohl zu spät!


----------



## Santiago (28. September 2004)

Vielen Dank! Ich entschuldige mich für deine Mühe!
CYA!


----------

